
SHA-3 implementation in 9 tweets - jedisct1
https://twitter.com/TweetFIPS202
======
jedisct1
Readable version:

[https://github.com/jedisct1/TweetFIPS202/blob/master/sha3.c](https://github.com/jedisct1/TweetFIPS202/blob/master/sha3.c)

